

Biting the Bullet of Technical Debt - JimWestergren
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/biting-the-bullet-of-technical-debt

======
josh2600
Technical debt is never easy to deal with. It can become the proverbial chain
around the ankle very quickly; quicker than one might think.

